# Solved: Microsoft Visual C++ Debug Library



## tadraw0612 (Nov 17, 2008)

Running Win 8.1, IE 11. A few days ago, when using IE, the program stops and a popup appears:
"Microsoft Visual C++ Debug Library"
"C:\program files (x86) internet explorer\iexplore.exe
File: c:\Program Files (x86) Microsoft Visual Studio 
10.0|VC\include\xstring
Line 930
Expression: Invalid Null Pointer
For information on how your program can cause an assertion failure, see documentation on asserts"

Press Retry to Debug the Application
(below are 3 boxes)

Abort Retry Ignore

None of the selections accomplish anything.

(Remember Abort, Retry, Fail? This is just as useless) HA HA

The only way I found around this was to use download and use Firefox (I need a browser that uses Java). It works OK but seems terribly slow compared to IE.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is almost certainly an addin or extension to IE that I causing that

What new programs have you installed recently?


----------



## tadraw0612 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've installed and uninstalled a number of programs referred by support functions at several trustworthy websites. These programs, however, turned out to have a cost associated with them and I deleted them rather than pay. Microsoft support at one point deleted IE and reinstalled it as a MS service. It should be clean unless immediately corrupted by a virus. I've scanned my entire system with Panda Global Protection. It found and deleted a large number of cookies, but no applications.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

lease download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to your Desktop.

*Note*: You need to download and run the 64 bit version 


Right click to run as administrator. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will produce a log called *FRST.txt* in the same directory the tool is run from.
Please copy and paste log back here.
The first time the tool is run it generates another log (*Addition.txt* - also located in the same directory as FRST.exe/FRST64.exe). Please also paste that along with the FRST.txt into your reply.


----------



## tadraw0612 (Nov 17, 2008)

dvk01 said:


> lease download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to your Desktop.
> 
> *Note*: You need to download and run the 64 bit version
> 
> ...


Here are the files you asked for.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I an see a couple of things there that are probably responsible 
lets see what this clears up before we do manual fixes
Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner Click on ONE of the Two Blue Download Now buttons That have a blue arrow beside them and save it to your desktop. Do not click on any links in the top Advert.

See the screenshot where the proper download buttons are highlighted









*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and double click on this icon on your desktop:










You will then see the screen below, click on the *Scan* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to run, it may take several minutes to complete, when it is done, you will get a message saying "PENDING" , Ignore that & click on the *Clean* button, accept any prompts that appear and allow the system to reboot. You will then be presented with the report, Copy & Paste it into your next post.
Please note: the newer versions of Adwcleaner have a pretty colour display on some versions of windows and slightly different icons. The screenshots are from the older version but are basically the same


----------



## tadraw0612 (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is the file created by Scan and Clean by ADWCleaner


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

did that solve it or are you still getting problems


----------



## tadraw0612 (Nov 17, 2008)

The popup has ceased! I can use IE again and love it. Thank you for everything.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

glad to help
go here* http://myonlinesecurity.co.uk/how-to-protect-yourself-and-tighten-security/ *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and scan here* http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/personal* for out of date & vulnerable common applications on your computer and update whatever it suggests.

Then pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated, that will help to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place. * If windows update doesn't work, please come back & tell us*


----------

